# Bullhorns on a SS MTB?



## Moto74 (Jun 29, 2007)

Am I the only one who rides like this? I use it mainly as an urban commuter and risers were just uncomfortable for me. The bullhorns and street tires make for a smooth and comfortable ride. I was going to get a SS road bike but figured I wouldn't be able to take detours through rough terrain or down some stairs. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

> Thoughts anyone?


worthless thread without pics.


----------



## Moto74 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks kinda distorted cuz it's my cell phone camera. The ends of the bullhorns are almost directly above the front hub.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

The pic won't load for me. I think bullhorns are some of the comfiest bars out there for road bikes (or mtbs on the road). My fixed road bike had bullhorns and I find that the flats are great for cruising along in traffic (keeps your head up so you can look the guy in the eyes before he runs you off the road in his Hummer 2) while the horns themselves are great to drop into to get a little more aero when really ripping. I also like using the horns kinda like mtb bar ends when really cranking up a hill. I love them. Rock them.

Most bullhorns I've run across (except for Nitto and Nitto copies) are 26.0mm stem clamp. Do you have 25.4mm bars or are you running a road stem? I'm just curious. Nothing wrong with either setup.


----------



## Moto74 (Jun 29, 2007)

Does the link work? Oh well. 

Yeah! I'm loving the bullhorns too...not too low...not too high...and plenty of hand positions.

Yup, the stem has a standard 25.4 clamp and the bars are 26. No problems so far.


----------



## cierrecart (Jun 13, 2007)

Mine are super-comfy:










Like Moto is, I'm running 26.0 bars in a 25,4 stem and it's just fine.


----------



## Moto74 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice ride! I think I have tire envy.


----------



## cierrecart (Jun 13, 2007)

Moto74 said:


> Nice ride! I think I have tire envy.


Thanks! They're my favorite part of the bike.


----------



## Cody Broken (Oct 28, 2006)

Rear brakes only? Is that fixie?


----------



## cierrecart (Jun 13, 2007)

Cody Broken said:


> Rear brakes only? Is that fixie?


Nope, SS. No different than riding a bmx bike with only a rear brake. It has more than enough power and modulation for the type of riding I do.


----------



## Cody Broken (Oct 28, 2006)

Looks stripped down and sweet!


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Cody Broken: *Looks stripped down and sweet!*

Not too sweet for real riding, where stoping power is critical.


----------



## Fullrange Drew (May 13, 2004)

Here's mine. A vintage Miyata from 1990 rebuilt as a singlespeed urban commuter.

Don't know if I'd run bullhorns on dirt though...


----------



## Moto74 (Jun 29, 2007)

What size stem do you guys have on your bikes? I think mine's a 110mm, is that too long? I'm going to get a new one to replace the stock one but I'm thinking of going shorter.


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

I prefer moustache bars but nothing wrong with bullhorns.


----------



## cierrecart (Jun 13, 2007)

serious said:


> Cody Broken: *Looks stripped down and sweet!*
> 
> Not too sweet for real riding, where stoping power is critical.


lol, I'm soooo glad we have you to make sure we all know what "real" riding is.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Fullrange
Here's mine. A vintage Miyata from 1990 rebuilt as a singlespeed urban commuter.
Don't know if I'd run bullhorns on dirt though...[/QUOTE said:


> That bike is secksy. Diggin' the Brooks. I recently got back from a 2478 mile tour down the east coast of the US. I road a B-17 during the trip. I left with about 500 miles on the seat. I came back with the most comfortable seat EVER. Mine's black. I like your Honey more.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

cierrecart: *lol, I'm soooo glad we have you to make sure we all know what "real" riding is*

You are welcome. Now go put a front brake on that bike.


----------



## Godless Communist (May 8, 2007)

serious said:


> Not too sweet for real riding, where stoping power is critical.


Thank you, Super Nanny


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

Fullrange Drew said:


> Here's mine. A vintage Miyata from 1990 rebuilt as a singlespeed urban commuter.
> 
> Don't know if I'd run bullhorns on dirt though...


might want to consider one of these for your saddle.


----------



## Fullrange Drew (May 13, 2004)

Yeah yeah...

It was a photo taken after I'd just got it together and before I'd got it properly tweaked.

Top of saddle is nearly dead level now, rear cog has been changed from ultegra to Surly 17 tooth.

Since you're picking on the little things, might I point out that you missed mentioning that the cranks aren't opposite each other either... The square tapers are flogged out due to the previous owner being a stupid mutant and running them with loose crank bolts. New cranks time.:madman:


----------



## KeylessChuck (Apr 15, 2006)

After commuting for a couple of years with a 26" bike with slicks and wide mtn. bullhorns, I gave the bike back to my wife and put this together. I love ripping around town on this bike. Dirt and gravel roads are fine with this set-up, but most trails are a little too scary.


----------



## Moto74 (Jun 29, 2007)

KeylessChuck said:


> After commuting for a couple of years with a 26" bike with slicks and wide mtn. bullhorns, I gave the bike back to my wife and put this together. I love ripping around town on this bike. Dirt and gravel roads are fine with this set-up, but most trails are a little too scary.
> 
> View attachment 286077


NOICE! Looks clean and love the colors. What crankset is that?


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

KeylessChuck said:


> After commuting for a couple of years with a 26" bike with slicks and wide mtn. bullhorns, I gave the bike back to my wife and put this together. I love ripping around town on this bike. Dirt and gravel roads are fine with this set-up, but most trails are a little too scary.
> 
> View attachment 286077


Sweeeeeettt....:thumbsup:


----------



## KeylessChuck (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks! The cranks are some older, square-taper, RaceFace Turbines (LPs ?). The picture doesn't really do the paint color justice. The Flight 29er color is sweet (or horrid, depending on your p.o.v., I haven't met anyone neutral on the issue).

Moto74, I forgot to mention how cool your bike looks. I'm loving the sinister all black.


----------

